# [2.1+][LWP]Christmas Snow Live Wallpaper



## cybersa (Sep 19, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
This is my first Live Wallpaper app for android.
So try it and rate it.









*Requirement:*Android 2.1+
*Version:*1.0
*Screen Shots:*























*Description:*


> Make your home screen snowing with this Live Wallpaper. Enjoy this Christmas with this new Live Wallpaper.
> 
> How-To:
> 1. Long press on Home Screen and select Wallpaper and then choose Live Wallpaper.
> ...


*Download:*
Market link inside on my page:http://www.cybapps.com/view.php?id=16
*(Don't forgot to click some ads to help me)*

If you visited my above page means i will get some ads view.
Market link:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=cyb.satheesh.christmassnowlivewallpaper


----------

